# How Long Does Oxbow Keep?



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Right now, I'm buying the 3lb bags of RR for about $13-$15 from Petsmart, which I know you can get much cheaper online. I think I'm going to start buying in bulk, but I wanted to know how long the bigger bags of Oxbow will stay fresh for? I've got 4 rats and they eat twice a day (snack in the afternoon, main meal in the late evenings). Do I need to freeze the stored part? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Just keep it in an airtight container, it should last quite some time. I think they only sell 20lb in bulk now, so with four rats you are coming in at a little over 4 months which should be fine.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I buy my Oxbow online. It lasts me about three months or so, probably longer now that they're on a diet. I buy the 20lb bag. I've never had it go bad once on me and I live in Florida where it's always warm and humid. =P


----------



## inod3 (Jun 13, 2014)

My last order came with a "use by" date about 2-years out (in 2016). I imagine it goes bad faster once opened. With 4 rats, assuming the average of 1 pound of food per rat per month, 20 pounds would last you 5 months. I wouldn't worry about it going bad in such a short time.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Okay good, the 3lb bag lasts me about 1 month so 20lbs should last awhile so I don't have to keep making so many trips to Petsmart and overpaying 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Juliah456 (Mar 12, 2014)

I may be hugely wrong but I wouldn't think there'd be a problem freezing rat food when you buy it in bulk? Please correct me if that's wrong though.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Nope, no problem. Again, air tight container thuogh and let it thaw before serving.


----------



## jeriibearii (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm thinking about getting oxbow regal rat when their current food is done.. But I see thawing? What is it? Freeze dried? I couldn't really tell from the pics online.


----------



## inod3 (Jun 13, 2014)

jeriibearii said:


> I'm thinking about getting oxbow regal rat when their current food is done.. But I see thawing? What is it? Freeze dried? I couldn't really tell from the pics online.


It's just a rat block, Juliah456 asked if you could freeze it and nanashi7 said yes, but be sure to thaw it first. It isn't freeze-dried, doesn't come frozen, nothing like that. You would only need to thaw it if you had frozen it yourself.

The benefit to freezing would be if you purchase a large quantity that you want to last longer than normal.


----------



## jeriibearii (Jul 26, 2014)

inod3 said:


> It's just a rat block, Juliah456 asked if you could freeze it and nanashi7 said yes, but be sure to thaw it first. It isn't freeze-dried, doesn't come frozen, nothing like that. You would only need to thaw it if you had frozen it yourself.The benefit to freezing would be if you purchase a large quantity that you want to last longer than normal.


Ahh! Ok! XD I saw it on the shelf at petsmart and was like 0.0 this looks normal to me..lol but you never know these days with that freeze dried food for dogs n cats n such


----------

